# 3090 steering adjustment



## jhess1956 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi,

I have a 5 or 6 year old Troy-Bilt 3090 that pulls to the left when I'm using it. Is there a simple adjustment to be made or do I need to tear stuff apart?

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Jack, welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg...


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Almost always tire pressure being uneven. Doesn't mean you won't need to take something apart though depending how long the tire pressure has been wrong. If you eyeball the skids and scraper bar to be wearing even and you don't have some kind of trigger steering that stuck, it's almost always tire pressure. Unless you just changed a belt, impeller bearing, dropped it off your truck and now something's loose or bent:grin:


----------

